# [Nouveau] TunesArt, compagnon d'iTunes : besoin de testeurs



## webjib (27 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Ayant testé pas mal de controleurs pour iTunes, et n'ayant pas toujours été satisfait des fonctionnalités (en fait il aurait fallu que j'en utilise 3 simultanément!), j'ai décidé de ma lancer dans la programmation d'un nouveau compagnon pour iTunes.

C'est comme cela qu'est né *TunesArt* dont aujourd'hui je propose la première version.

Les principales fonctionnalités :
- afficher Coverart et autres infos de la piste en cours de lecture
- afficher une notification à chaque changement de piste
- controler iTunes par un petit menu logé dans la barre des menus
- faire des recherches très rapides dans la bibliothèque iTunes
- nombreux paramètres, mise à jour auto, lancement au démarrage...

*Mais bon, j'ai testé pas mal, mais tout seul c'est pas simple, donc j'aimerais maintenant avoir du retour d'utilisateurs. Il y a quelques petits bugs connus que j'ajouterai progressivement sur mon site dans la rubrique "Bugs". Je suis donc ouvert à toute idée, toute critique, tout retour de bug.*

PS : le logiciel est gratuit, comme tout ce que j'ai toujours programmé.


*Téléchagement : http://tunesart.airisgps.fr*

Un petit aperçu :


----------



## FitzChevalerie (28 Septembre 2009)

Ça me semble intéressant, du même acabit que Bowtie, gratuit et personnalisable, que j'utilise actuellement, donc je vais mettre Bowtie de coté pour le moment, tester ton produit et rapporter des feedbacks en cas de besoin. 
Belle initiative, félicitations. 
Et bonjour sur le forum au fait


----------



## webjib (28 Septembre 2009)

Bowtie est beaucoup plus puissant niveau personnalisation, et c'est clair que TunesArt ne peut rivaliser de ce point de vue là. Par contre, je vais essayer de développer des fonctions qui me manquaient et les prochaines versions de TunesArt disposeront de nouvelles fonctions indispensables (raccourcis clavier, contrôles directement accessibles sans passer par le menu etc...).

J'essaie déjà de stabiliser les fonctions "de base" et après le but c'est d'innover (enfin si c'est possible lol). Merci par avance pour le feedback 


*Note du modo :* Bon, je me suis tâté pour déplacer ça dans "les créations des membres", mais finalement, non, la place de ce topic est dans "iGeneration". On déménage !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

Parle en éventuellement avec la rédaction de macgeneration.
Ils pourront faire une news...


----------



## webjib (28 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour le conseil !
Donc si y'a un modo/admin qui passe dans le coin ...

PS : j'avance déjà sur la version 0.2 qui va corriger la plupart des bugs dont j'ai la connaissance, et je vais ajouter quelques nouvelles fonctions (notamment des contrôles directement sur le bureau, pour piloter itunes)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

webjib a dit:


> Merci pour le conseil !
> Donc si y'a un modo/admin qui passe dans le coin ...
> 
> PS : j'avance déjà sur la version 0.2 qui va corriger la plupart des bugs dont j'ai la connaissance, et je vais ajouter quelques nouvelles fonctions (notamment des contrôles directement sur le bureau, pour piloter itunes)



Je suis modo. 
Envoie leur un mail... C'est des snob, on traîne pas ensemble.


----------



## padbrest (28 Septembre 2009)

C'est seulement pour Snow ? mon vieux léopard n'en veut pas


----------



## webjib (28 Septembre 2009)

Aie, me suis certainement planté en compilant !
Je vais essayer de recompiler la prochaine version pour Leopard. Au besoin je peux te filer une version intermédiaire par mail pour tester ?


----------



## webjib (4 Octobre 2009)

*TunesArt 0.2 est maintenant disponible au téléchargement :*
*http://tunesart.airisgps.fr*

Attention : la mise à jour peut s'effectuer sans problème depuis le système de mise à jour auto intégré
SAUF si vous avez installez une version de test mentionnée dans les messages précédents



Liste des changements :
- Classement possible des morceaux depuis le menu
- Ajout de contrôles sur la pochette d'album (lecture, précédent, suivant)
- Raccourcis clavier pour ouvrir la fenêtre de recherche et pour la lecture/pause iTunes
- La bibliothèque iTunes est rafraichie à chaque ouverture de la fenêtre de recherche
- Nombreuses améliorations ergonomiques et cosmétiques sur la fenêtre de recherche
- Navigation possible par le clavier dans la fenêtre de recherche
- Les vidéos n'apparaissent plus dans les résultats de recherche
- Affichage d'une image par défaut si pas de pochette disponible pour le morceau
- Affichage d'un menu contextuel pour la pochette d'album sur le bureau
- Support des radios dans les notifications et sur le bureau
- Nouvelle option pour afficher une icône TunesArt dans le Dock
- FIX : compatible avec 10.5 Leopard (provoquait un plantage au démarrage)
- FIX : les fenêtres Préférences et A propos apparaissent maintenant au premier plan
- FIX : changer la transparence des notifications ne pose plus de problème visuel
- FIX : la pochette d'album peut être déplacée en cliquant n'importe où (sauf sous Leopard)
- FIX : lorsque iTunes se ferme, le menu TunesArt est correctement rafraichi en conséquence
- FIX : nombreuses corrections de petits bugs


----------



## webjib (17 Octobre 2009)

La version 0.3 est disponible.
Pas mal de nouveautés, je vous laisse voir plus bas :


- Nouveaux contrôles de lecture, plus beaux et apparaissant au survol de le pochette d'album
- 3 nouveaux modes d'affichage pour la pochette d'album (boitier CD, perspective 3D, vinyl)
- Personnalisation possible des raccourcis clavier
- Classement possible d'un morceau 'à la volée' (en dessous de la pochette d'album) 
- Ajout d'une option d'affichage de la durée (Menu/Pochette d'album)
- Ajout de la durée du morceau dans les notifications
- Ajout d'une option avancée pour masquer l'icône de la barre des menus
- Refonte de la boite de dialogue des Préférences
- Refonte de la boite de dialogue 'A propos'
- Amélioration de l'apparence de la fenêtre de notification
- Le raccourci clavier pour la fenêtre de recherche ferme cette dernière si déjà ouverte
- Si un paramètre nécessite un redémarrage de TunesArt, il vous sera proposer de le faire
- Aucune notification ne sera affichée si une action play/pause ou classement est effectuée
- Possiblité de limiter les recherches aux artistes en tapant '@' devant le mot-clé
- FIX : le paramètre d'affichage des notifications n'était pas pris en compte
- FIX : le paramètre d'activation des raccourcis clavier n'était pas pris en compte
- FIX : la pochette d'album peut être déplacée en cliquant dessus sous Mac OS 10.5 Leopard
- FIX : les changements dans l'onglet 'Apparence' sont appliqués immédiatement
- FIX : un changement de classement d'un morceau par le menu est répercuté immédiatement
- FIX : les valeurs des paramètres modifiables par un 'Slider' sont affichées en temps réel 
- FIX : diverses corrections de bugs pour les morceaux 'inhabituels'


----------



## wath68 (17 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de tester, et je le trouve vraiment excellent.
Du très bon boulot, bravo.


----------



## webjib (17 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ces encouragements 
Des nouveautés il va y  en avoir encore très prochainement, et je suis toujours ouvert aux idées d'amélioration.


----------



## webjib (24 Octobre 2009)

*Je viens de publier la version 0.4 qui apporte principalement le support de Last.fm et des paroles. Toujours sur : http://tunesart.airisgps.fr*


Version 0.4 (24/10/2009)
- Ajout du support de Last.fm (scrobbling)
- Ajout d'une option pour choisir la taille de la pochette sur le bureau (Petite, Moyenne, Grande)
- Ajout d'une option pour quitter iTunes quand TunesArt se ferme
- Ajout de 5 raccourcis clavier (Ré-afficher la notification, Précédent, Suivant, Modifier classement, Paroles)
- Nouvelle fonction pour afficher/éditer les paroles intégrées à un morceau
- Possibilité de télécharger automatiquement les paroles si le morceau n'en possède pas
- Si vous choisissez d'ouvrir iTunes au lancement de TunesArt, iTunes sera automatiquement masqué
- FIX : l'icône TunesArt disparraissait de la barre des menus si iTunes était quitté 
- FIX : en mode 'normal', la pochette n'était pas correctement affichée si aucun artwork disponible
- FIX : les flèches gauche et droite sont désormais actives dans le champ de recherche


----------



## webjib (26 Octobre 2009)

Vu le problème lié aux raccourcis clavier erronés, je viens de publier la version 0.5 avec les modifications suivantes :
- Amélioration du téléchargement des paroles (timeout, indicateur d'attente)
- Possibilité d'afficher une notification basique à chaque Lecture / Pause
- Optimisation de l'effet d'apparition / disparition progressive (fading) de certaines fenêtres
- Amélioration de l'apparence des notifications et positionnement en fonction de l'icône dans la barre des menus
- FIX : une touche pouvait être assignée par erreur aux nouveaux raccourcis de la version 0.4
- FIX : la fermeture de la fenêtre des paroles pouvait faire planter TunesArt dans certains cas
- FIX : les plate-formes Intel 32 bits sont maintenant également suportées
- FIX : diverses corrections de problèmes mineurs


*NOTE : il y avait un bug avec les raccourcis clavier pour les personnes ayant mis à jour la version 0.3 vers la versions 0.4. Ce problème a été résolu dans la version 0.5. Cependant, il est conseillé aux utilisateurs de la version 0.4 de vérifier qu'aucun raccourci n'ait pas été affecté par erreur. Merci.*


----------



## webjib (31 Octobre 2009)

*La version 0.6 est sortie.*

Voici la liste des changements :
- Support du mode 'Now playing' pour Last.fm (mode qui n'affecte pas votre profil musical)
- Affichage de la pochette en remplacement de l'icône TunesArt dans le Dock
- Nouvelle option pour choisir si iTunes doit être lancé minimisé ou non (si démarrage auto d'iTunes choisi)
- Le téléchargement de paroles devrait fonctionner dans de plus nombreux cas
- Nouvelle option pour enregistrer automatiquement les paroles téléchargées dans le morceau en cours de lecture
- Les notifications basiques ont été améliorées (affichées aussi pour les événement Précédent/Suivant, y compris depuis le clavier)
- La lecture d'un morceau depuis la Recherche s'effectue désormais depuis la playlist 'Musique'
- FIX : les contrôles ne disparaissent plus de la pochette si on clique dessus
- FIX : nombreuses corrections de bugs pour les notifications Lecture / Pause / Suivant / Précédent
- FIX : la fenêtre des paroles est fermée si une radio commence à être jouée
- FIX : les notifications ne peuvent plus apparaître hors des limites de l'écran
- FIX : la définition d'un nouveau raccourci clavier ne l'active plus si vous avez désacivé les raccourcis clavier
- FIX : quelques fuites de mémoire corrigées


----------



## wath68 (3 Novembre 2009)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/ipod_itunes/tunesart.html

La classe


----------



## webjib (3 Novembre 2009)

Pas trop de mérite, c'est moi qui ai fait la demande d'ajout à Apple


----------



## Humanity (6 Novembre 2009)

bravo webjib, c'est vraiment excellent ! 
(la chieuse qui sommeille en moi te demanderait bien d'avoir une option pour modifier la police d'affichage, mais ça c'est du luxe...) encore merci !


----------



## webjib (6 Novembre 2009)

Merci !
Je note toutes les suggestions, mais  je ne peux pas tout intégrer en même temps (par contre plus de la moitié des fonctions actuelles sont des idées d'utilisateurs... comme quoi je les prend en compte !)

Pour le moment, la plupart des critiques portent sur l'utilisation mémoire et j'ai du mal à m'en défaire... d'autant que l'utilisation mémoire n'est pas la même sous 10.6 et 10. 5 ! Pas facile à comprendre et à résoudre


----------



## webjib (7 Novembre 2009)

*Nouvelle version pour TunesArt : 0.7*
- Support des notifications Growl
- Nouvelle option pour choisir l'ordre de positionnement de la pochette (fenêtre normale, toujours en arrière plan)
- Nouvelle option pour verrouiller la position de la pochette sur le bureau
- Notification basique lors du changement de classement d'un morceau
- Ajout d'un lien vers le site web Last.fm dans les préférences
- Un morceau n'est soumis à Last.fm que si au moins la moitié du morceau est joué (sauf pour le mode 'Now Playing')
- Votre profil Last.fm affichera désormais 'Écoute en ce moment sur TunesArt + iTunes' (au lieu de simplement 'TunesArt')
- Classer un morceau devrait s'effectuer plus rapidement
- Le classement actuel du morceau est indiqué dans le sous-menu 'Classement'
- FIX : dans certains cas, le mot de passe Last.fm ne pouvait pas être enregistré (provoquant ainsi une erreur d'identification)
- FIX : correction d'un petit bug lors de la classification d'un morceau par le raccourci clavier
- FIX : la pochette par défaut s'affiche sur le dock si aucun morceau n'est joué


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Beau boulot ! 

Continue !


----------



## maxime350 (8 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de découvrir TunesArt et franchement, chapeau !
J'utilisais Bowtie, il bugait, ça m'énervais mais n'avais rien trouvé d'autre :/

Et puis je suis tombé sur ton logiciel, qui fonctionne à merveille, aucun bug pour le moment, il fait tout simplement ce qu'on lui demande sans broncher 

Niveau personnalisation, je trouve qu'il est personnalisable à souhait, notifications, affichage, etc ...

Peut être quelques thèmes en plus et je te donne 10/10 

Bonne continuation.
Maxime


----------



## webjib (8 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ton retour !
J'avance assez vite sur le développement, en même pas un mois, j'ai ajouté plus de 10 fonctionnalités majeures. Donc à suivre


----------



## Zoidberg (8 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

Excellente appli!

Est-ce que la recherche des pochettes (avec si possible un réglage de la définition de l'image insérée) est au programme de tes évolutions? si oui (et même si non d'ailleurs  ) j'abandonne GimmeSomeTune qui n'évolue malheureusement plus depuis un trop gros moment (même si le peu qu'il fait il le fait très bien).

Il manque juste peut-etre un peu de contraste (je sais pas si c'est vraiment le terme  ) sur la police sous la pochette sur le bureau (ou une ombre dessous je sais pas) parce que selon le fond d'écran elle est parfois difficilement lisible (le même réglage que la police sur le bureau serait suffisant par exemple).

J'ai remarqué un bug je pense, lorsque j'active la notification growl et que je fais 'suivant' (>>) dans la fenêtre TunesArt sur le bureau j'ai deux notifications, par contre si c'est itunes qui fini la chanson et qu'il passe seul à la suivante ou bien si je fais suivant avec la télécommande il n'y a bien qu'une seule notification qui s'affiche.
Il y aurait peut-être aussi un souci avec la fenêtre de notification (celle qui fait une 'bulle' en provenance de l'icône de l'appli dans la barre de menu en haut), si j'arrête/relance iTunes cette fenêtre va ensuite s'afficher tout en haut à gauche de l'écran, elle ne sort plus de l'icône.

En tout cas beau boulot, je vais suivre ça de très prés!
++


----------



## webjib (8 Novembre 2009)

Le téléchargement auto des pochettes est prévu mais je veux déjà stabiliser les fonctions existantes et résoudre les bugs avant de me pencher dessus.

Pour la double notif Growl, en effet je viens de m'apercevoir du problème.

Par contre pour ton dernier problème je n'arrive pas à le reproduire.


----------



## Zoidberg (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonne nouvelle pour les pochettes même si ça n'arrive pas de suite c'est pas grave!

Alors je pense avoir trouvé d'ou vient le problème de l'affichage en haut à gauche:
iTunes et ton appli démarrés je vais dans les préférences de TunesArt, dans 'avancé' je coche "masquer si iTunes n'est pas lancé", puis je clique sur 'relancer maintenant', je quitte itunes, et la ça commence à ne plus trop aller, l'icône de TunesArt reste (pas tout le temps d'après les quelques tests que j'ai pu faire mais déjà c'est pas trop bon), ensuite je redémarre itunes et je me retrouve (parfois) avec deux icônes de ton appli (mais un seul process qui tourne).
Aucun souci en 'Toujours visible'.

une petite capture d'écran de tout ça ici (désolé pour la taille, j'ai pas mis d'image de fond ça devrait être plus rapide a charger): http://farnsworth.free.fr/Images Forums/Capture-ecran-TunesArt.png

Autre chose (oui je suis chiant  ), quand on fait pause et retour arrière itunes se met en stop et du coup la fenêtre de TunesArt disparait du bureau, y aurait pas moyen de contourner ça?

Merci.
++


----------



## maxime350 (8 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part j'ai remarqué que même iTunes fermé l'application reste toujours ouverte.

En affichant toutes les fenêtres ouvertes via Exposé, une application sans image et nommée "My Panel" est présente. Et je pense qu'elle correspond à TunesArt.

Est-ce volontaire ou bien penses tu déjà à corriger cela ?

Maxime


----------



## webjib (9 Novembre 2009)

*Petite service release : version 0.7.1*
- FIX : plus de pochette 'fantôme' lors de l'affichage par Exposé
- FIX : les notifications ne répondent plus aux clics de souris (pour être moins intrusives)
- FIX : petits ajustements graphiques dans les Préférences
- FIX : une double notification Growl était affichée en cliquant sur les boutons Précédent ou Suivant de la pochette
- FIX : le paramètre définissant le mode Last.fm ne fonctionnait pas dans la version anglaise
- FIX : le paramètre définissant le mode de lancement d'iTunes ne fonctionnait pas dans la version anglaise


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

Tu as contacté la redaction de MacGeneration pour un test ?
Il devient assez stable pour l'envisager non ?


----------



## webjib (10 Novembre 2009)

J'essaie encore de le stabiliser.
Sous 10.5, la consommation mémoire est plus importante que sous 10.6, donc la critique sera trops facile de dire que TunesArt est gourmand en ressources. J'essaie tant bien que mal de tracker les fuites de mémoire. La version 1.0 permettra certainement d'avoir une version optimisée.


----------



## Zoidberg (10 Novembre 2009)

Sinon pour pallier a ca (enfin c'est un workaround) tu pourrais faire un bete demon qui surveille le lancement d'iTunes et qui lance TunesArt au moment ou iTunes demarre, du coup tu pourrais aussi quitter TunesArt en meme temps qu'iTunes?
Ca resoud pas le probleme, mais ca permet de ne pas consommer (ou tres peu, juste le demon) de memoire tant qu'iTunes ne tourne pas, non?
Et as-tu reussi a reproduire le probleme de la notification en haut a gauche? j'ai vu sur ton site qu'un gars avait créé un bug pour le meme souci.


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Novembre 2009)

webjib a dit:


> Sous 10.5, la consommation mémoire est plus importante que sous 10.6, donc la critique sera trops facile de dire que TunesArt est gourmand en ressources.



quand je commence, il n'utilise pas beaucoup de mêmoire RAM, mais il n'arrête pas d'augmenter... (je suis encore sous 10.5.8 mais bientôt sous SL )
au bout d'une journée, il faut probablement la relancer pour libérer de la mémoire.
mais il n'utilise pas beaucoup le processeur.
je crois que les journalistes sont déja sous 10.6.


mais c'est une super application ! 
Merci beaucoup de l'avoir créer !


----------



## webjib (10 Novembre 2009)

En fait le problème n'est que sous 10.5 et c'est surtout dû au passage au 64bits. Par ailleurs, sous 10.6, il exixte de nouveaux mécanismes libérant la mémoire plus rapidement. Enfin, sachez que je sais en gros ce qui provoque ces augmentations mémoire : ce sont les thèmes et quasi rien d'autre.

Donc je souhaite tout de même progresser un peu là-dessus, afin que tout le monde s'y retrouve (car on a vite fait de comparer un soft à un autre).

Merci à tous de votre soutien, ça donne envie de poursuivre les efforts (PS : je ne suis pas développeur de métier, j'ai commencé à développer sous Mac il y a 6 mois seulement).


----------



## webjib (10 Novembre 2009)

Zoidberg > non j'ai pas encore réussi à trouver pour ce problème. Sinon l'idée d'un "TunesArt helper" ne me branche pas des masses. Après tout, TunesArt ne consomme rien si iTunes n'est pas en route.


----------



## webjib (13 Novembre 2009)

*La version 0.7.2 de TunesArt est sortie.*
http://tunesart.airisgps.fr/

- Ajout d'un sous-menu 'Listes de lecture' pour lancer la lecture d'une liste en particulier
- Amélioration du thème 'Vinyl' pour la pochette sur le bureau
- FIX : l'affichage du titre du morceau dans le menu TunesArt ne fonctionnait plus
- FIX : les radios n'étaient plus prises en charge correctement (notifications et infos affichées)
- FIX : le classement d'un morceau n'était pas mis à jour sous la pochette en cas de changement dans iTunes (ou une autre app)
- FIX : le mode 'Masquer si iTunes n'est pas lancé' ne fonctionnait plus correctement (entrainant pusieurs icônes dans la barre des menus)
- FIX : plus de notification basique 'STOP' lorsqu'iTunes est fermé
- FIX : l'effet mirroir pour l'apparence 3D était tronqué dans certains cas
- FIX : plusieurs bugs cosmétiques corrigés


----------



## Zoidberg (13 Novembre 2009)

Cool, je vais rapidement tester ca 

D'ailleurs j'ai remarqué un truc (je ne sais pas si ca a changé dans cette version) la zone de sensibilité autour de la pochette sur le bureau ést largement plus grande que la pochette elle même (en tout cas sur l'affichage CD), est-ce que tu as fait une zone de détection de taille unique dans laquelle rentrent toutes les pochettes (vinyle, cd, image, 3d)? ou bien est-ce que tu etends volontairement la zone autour de l'image? Ça n'est pas particulièrement gênant, c'est vraiment du détail 

Sinon j'ai un peu surveillé l'utilisation mémoire sous SL une fois itunes lancé, ça ne bouge pas des masses (en fait ça augmente et diminue je pense en fonction de la résolution de la pochette ou bien en fonction de l'image affichée sur le bureau?), je n'ai pas noté d'augmentation particulière de l'occupation mémoire sur une petite journée de lecture iTunes.


----------



## webjib (13 Novembre 2009)

Pour la zone autour, non ce n'est pas fait exprès, je suis juste un peu fainéant, alors j'ai pas trop chercher à faire autrement (en fait, tu as vu juste, c'est un élément de taille fixe, enfin selon la tialle choisie, dans lequel je met toutes les sortes de thèmes, du coup pour certains y'a de la marge autour) ; je vais quand même essayer de changer cela 

Sinon pour l'utilisation mémoire, je n'ai rien constaté d'alarmant sous Snow Leopard. Par contre sous Leopard, la mémoire occupée est plus importante.


----------



## webjib (14 Novembre 2009)

Zoidberg > peux tu me dire si le problème de positionnement de la notification a bien disparu ?


----------



## Zoidberg (15 Novembre 2009)

Yep pardon j'avais pas fait gaffe 
Les problèmes de la double icône et du positionnement ont bien disparus, c'est nickel, merci.


----------



## webjib (15 Novembre 2009)

Parfait ! Merci pour ton retour ...
Je vais d'améliorer Tunesart et y ajouter de nouvelles fonctions.


----------



## innocente (15 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Je suis modo.
> Envoie leur un mail... C'est des snob, on traîne pas ensemble.



Précision, on ne traine pas avec TOI. Tu fais trop de bruit en mangeant à table


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de télécharger TunesArt.
Je le garde ! 
Sérieusement c'est un logiciel très bien fait et pratique. Dans la lignée de Bowtie avec un plus : le téléchargement des paroles (il ne trouve pas tout mais presque, dont des vieux titres, et quasi instantanément). 2 logiciels en 1 c'est pratique.
Très bon boulot.


----------



## webjib (16 Novembre 2009)

PoorMonsteR > Merci pour tes compliments 

Et merci à MacGé pour le coup de projecteur (j'en rougis).


PS : la prochaine version est presque prête, voici en exclu (LOL) les futures améliorations :
- Meilleure lisibilité pour les informations sous la pochette d'album du bureau
- Un clic-doit sur l'icône dans la barre des menus affichera les informations du morceau en cours
- Recherche possible par titre, artiste ou album, avec un menu déroulant pour paramétrer la recherche
- Pour les notifications Growl, affichage de la pochette par défaut si le morceau n'a aucun artwork
- Affichage de la pochette et du nom d'artiste dans la fenêtre des paroles
- Nouveau menu contextuel pour les paroles (Editer, Télécharger, Chercher dans Google)
- FIX : une notification Growl était affichée en cas de changement des informations à afficher sous la pochette du bureau
- FIX : l'effet mirroir pour le thème 3D fonctionne désormais sous Leopard 10.5
- FIX : réduction générale de l'empreinte mémoire, notamment sous Leopard
- FIX : correction de plusieurs petits bugs liés à la gestion des paroles


----------



## flo900 (16 Novembre 2009)

> - Recherche possible par titre, artiste ou album, avec un menu déroulant pour paramétrer la recherche



Ouh que tu as bien fait, parce que là c'est tout sauf pratique ^^ 
(Faut avouer qu'un classement clair à la CoverSutra serait le bienvenue) 

Par contre, pour le menu déroulant, je suis pas très chaud, je préfère garder mes mains sur le clavier (A titre d'exemple, CoverSutra permet de changer les critères de recherche par une tabulation.) et je le vois comme tout le contraire de ce que je recherche. (Mais attendons de voir comment tu vas faire ça)

En parlant de recherche, bug chez moi : les chansons apparaissent du double au X-tuples (ça doit pas dépasser la dizaine) et ça pendant une période assez aléatoire. 

Autre bug, si je ferme Itunes (laissant TunesArt allumé), que je rallume Itune moi-même, et qu'ensuite je fais une recherche et que je selectionne un résultat, rien ne se passe... 

Mode chieur : Niveau ressource, n'utilisant que la recherche, je trouve que ça pompe tout de même pas mal en rame (en comparaison avec CoverSutra, 50 mo contre 30mo ) 
Mode très chieur : Ca me prends aussi 12% du proc pour afficher la box de recherche. (Que afficher, donc moins d'une seconde) J'ai pas de référence, mais ça me semble beaucoup.


----------



## VinceVN (16 Novembre 2009)

Super boulot. Félicitations.

TunesArt vient de remplacer GimmeSoneTune sur mon Mac. Ca tourne parfaitement sur 10.6.2.

J'apprécie beaucoup les fonctions lyrics et globalement toutes ces fonctions réunies sur un seul soft. 

J'ai eu plus de mal avec la police sur la fenêtre de notifications, au dessous de la barre de menus. Mais comme tu as eu la super idée d'autoriser l'ouverture sur Growl, je peux personnaliser comme je veux. 

Encore Bravo. C'est du beau travail.


----------



## graphile (16 Novembre 2009)

Merci de cette sympathique réalisation. Fonctionne nickel et vraiment "user friendly"


----------



## Zède (16 Novembre 2009)

Avant tout, félicitation au développeur pour le travail effectué, chapeau !

Je pense que tu es au courant du problème, mais je trouve ton appli assez gourmande en mémoire vive. Je la teste depuis ce matin (sous 10.5...) et l'appli augmente sa ressource en mémoire vive (de 50 Mo à 124 Mo à l'heure actuelle) et ça augmente à chaque nouveau morceau. A tel point que, dans l'état actuel des choses, Tunesart est le deuxième plus gros consommateur de mémoire vive derrière safari. Et c'est le premier plus gros consommateur de mémoire virtuelle (> 3Go).

Il ne s'agit pas d'une critique gratuite qu'on s'entende bien, c'est juste pour faire avancer le schemelemilblick.

En tout cas, continue, c'est du bon boulot ! ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Je vais faire une petite remarque (même si le soft en soit n'y est pour rien )
Lors de l'ajout automatique des paroles à un morceau, la musique coupe le temps du ré-enregistrement du fichier (ça le fait aussi lors d'un ajout manuel en fait, puisque c'est un fonctionnement d'iTunes).
Moi, ce que je propose, si c'est possible, c'est d'enregistrer les paroles une fois la chanson terminée (et plus généralement une fois que le fichier n'est plus en utilisation par iTunes).
Sinon, grosse consomation de CPU avec l'appel de la recherche ! (en fait, ça m'a figé l'application&#8230; ce qui m'a obligé à forcer à quitter )

Même remarque sur l'utilisation de la RAM, ça monte vite (et pourtant, je n'affiche pas la pochette ni même le panel lors du changement de morceau).

Sinon, bon travail 

P.S : encore une&#8230; pictd, c'est lié au soft ou non ? (car c'est lié à mon _launchd_ mais je ne l'avais jamais vu avant donc bon)


----------



## Ryuuga (16 Novembre 2009)

Bravo pour le service apporté à ce programme, et merci aussi! 

La seule option que je trouve qu'il manque et que j'utilise en permanence avec GimmeSomeTune est le fait de pouvoir contrôler le volume avec des raccourcis clavier. Je sais qu'il y a des raccourcis implantés dans OS X pour pouvoir baisser le volume de l'ordinateur, mais ce qui m'intéresse est de pouvoir régler le volume d'iTunes uniquement sans devoir être dessus.

Un ajout de cette fonctionnalité dans une prochaine MàJ est envisageable? 

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Encore moi 
Deux heures d'utilisation et j'en suis à presque 100Mo de consommé en RAM.
Pas d'affichage mais : 
trois raccourcis (utilisés 4 fois en tout)
scrobbling lastfm
paroles

:afraid:
(le problème n'étant pas la consommation de la mémoire en soit, mais plutôt le fait de ne pas la relacher )


----------



## josselinrsa (16 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ce petit soft ! il est parfait !
BRAVO


----------



## webjib (16 Novembre 2009)

flo900 > attention si je m'approche trop de Coversutra, on va encore dire que j'ai tout pompé  Pour être plus sérieux, j'espère que la prochaine version plaira davantage quant à la recherche (on peut déjà filtrer les artistes grâce au @ devant le mot clé, et dans la prochaine version on pourra aussi filtrer par album).

Sinon pour le bug des morceaux apparaissant plusieurs fois, je l'ai aussi remarqué, sans pouvoir encore identifier d'où ça vient  Mais je bosse dessus. 

Pour l'utilisation RAM, je travaille aussi à la réduire, mais attention aux comparaisons pas toujours très pertinentes (chez moi Coversutra consomme plus de 50 MO après quelques minutes). J'ai fait beaucoup de tests, et il y a plusieurs facteurs qui rentrent en jeu (par exemple certains ont comparé à Bowtie qui n'est pas 64 bits, d'où une utilisation mémoire moindre). J'ai traqué les fuites de mémoire, et la prochaine version n'en a aura plus, donc je ne vois pas quoi faire de plus lol.


VinceVN > C'est la taille de la police qui te plait pas ou la police utilisée ? (Lucida Grande)


Zède > oui je suis conscient de cela. Pour la mémoire vive, la prochaine version va en toute logique réduire grandement l'utilisation mémoire, surtout sous 10.5. Pour la mémoire virtuel, il n'y a rien à faire, mais ça n'a ps de réel impact. En fait si je compile en 32 bits, cette VRAM sera de 1 GO (comme la plupart des applis du même genre, sauf Coversutra, également en 64 bits qui utilise 2,80 Go de VRAM chez moi). Attention : cette valeur n'est pas exacte dans le moniteur d'activité ! Apple met à dispo des développeur un autre outil : Instruments. Il permet notamment de vérifier l'utilisation RAM et VRAM et la valeur pour la VRAM est dans ce cas de 500 à 600 Mo (allez demander à Apple pourquoi !).


eseldorm > pour la petite coupure quand on enregistre les paroles, je trouve ça chiant aussi  Je verrais si on peut faire autrement. Sinon pictd n'est pas lié à TunesArt (chez moi il tourne pas). Sinon, comme dit plus haut, la prochaine version devrait résoudre la plupart des problèmes de mémoire (mais ce n'est pas qu'une question de fuite de mémoire)


Ryuuga > on m'a demandé cette fonction pour le volume, donc je vais me pencher dessus, promis 


josselinrsa > merci ! Et merci à tous, je reste ouvert à toute critique, commentaire...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour pictd 
Sauf que maintenant je ne sais pas d'ou il sort 

P.S : merci pour les MAJs régulières


----------



## Zède (17 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour la réponse webjib, tu fais du bon boulot ! ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Moi, j'ai un 'problème'. J'ai un disque qui vient de déclarer plein de secteurs déféctueux. Les seules pistes que je ne peux relire sont uniquement les pistes auxquelles j'ai ajouté des paroles.
D'ailleurs, j'ai du changer de disque (mais je n'ai pas relancé TunesArt depuis :rateau

Je ne voudrais pas faire mon parano, alors je voulais savoir s'il y pouvait y avoir un lien de cause à effet&#8230; 

P.S : je ne dit pas que c'est le soft qui est en cause, je pose juste une question (même si je reconnais qu'elle est un peu directe).


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'ai un petit souci (mais pas grave du tout  ) : TunesArt ne s'ouvre pas avec ma session alors que la case est bien cochée :


----------



## webjib (29 Novembre 2009)

*Une nouvelle version 0.8 est dispo depuis aujourd'hui.*

eseldorm > pour les paroles je ne sais qu'utiliser les fonctions AppleScript pour envoyer l'instruction à iTunes d'intégrer les paroles au morceau. As tu remarqué des problèmes dans les paroles ? Genre au lieu d'avoir du texte, il y avait autre chose?

PoorMonsteR > si tu décoche et que tu recoche, c'est pareil ?
Tu peux vérifier dans les Préférences Système de MacOS puis "Comptes" et enfin onglet "Ouverture" que TunesArt est dans la liste ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Novembre 2009)

webjib a dit:


> *Une nouvelle version 0.8 est dispo depuis aujourd'hui.*


J'ai été prévenu automatiquement et c'est installé. 


webjib a dit:


> PoorMonsteR > si tu décoche et que tu recoche, c'est pareil ?


Kif-kif.


webjib a dit:


> Tu peux vérifier dans les Préférences Système de MacOS puis "Comptes" et enfin onglet "Ouverture" que TunesArt est dans la liste ?


C'est ce que j'ai fait hier en fin de compte. Donc là, forcément, ça fonctionne.


----------



## webjib (30 Novembre 2009)

Bon, t'es le premier à me faire remonter ce problème, il doit bien y avoir un truc qui gêne TunesArt dans ta config. Je vais essayer une autre approche pour cette option, histoire de voir si c'est mieux (Apple propose 5 méthodes aux programmeurs pour arriver normalement au même résultat ... dur dur de faire un choix lol).


----------



## guntar (2 Décembre 2009)

... en fait quand on clique dans la barre des menus sur l'icône TunesArt, je vais à Listes de lecture et là j'ai tous mes albums ou listes de lecture.
Pour l'instant ça va, mais quand je choisis un album par exemple, le morceau qui va passer va être le premier de l'album (ou de la liste de lecture), mais moi je veux pouvoir rentrer dans l'album et choisir le morceau que je veux écouter, un sous menu tout simplement 

et pour la notification, tu ne veux pas qu'elle soit trop envahissante, je comprends, mais en baissant la taille des caractères, et aussi, et surtout, en rendant la notification adaptable en taille par rapport à son contenu, là le tour serait joué, non ? 

a+ et bravo pour ce petit soft


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Décembre 2009)

Deux petites "bricoles" :
1 - Je viens de mettre sur mon Mac quelques morceaux (une dizaine environ) de CD personnels : il n'y a plus de téléchargement automatique des paroles.
2 - quand je veux démarrer le morceau précédent à partir de l'icone affiché sur le bureau



ça arrête la chanson 1 fois sur 2 (sinon plus). Si je clique plusieurs fois, j'arrive parfois à reculer mais, le plus souvent, l'icone disparaît complètement et ne réapparait que si je démarre un autre morceau depuis iTunes.


----------



## Zoidberg (2 Décembre 2009)

Pour l'arret et la disparition de la pochette ca me parait normal, c'est parce que la lecture s'arrete dans itunes quand tu es revenu au debut d'une liste de lecture.
Si tu fais la meme chose depuis iTunes tu auras un comportement semblable, la lecture s'arretera lorsque revenu juste avant la premiere piste de ta liste, et comme l'arret de la lecture conditionne la disparition de la pochette du bureau...

Alors apres est-ce que c'est bien ou pas bien je sais pas, perso je m'y suis habitue, suffit de pas revenir en arriere


----------



## webjib (2 Décembre 2009)

guntar > merci pour les précisions.
Pour té répondre :
1. Les albums ne sont pas affichés dans ce sous-menu, ce n'est ni plus ni moins que la liste que tu as dans la partie gauche de iTunes ; ce que tu me demandes revient à faire un navigateur d'albums, ce n'est pas si facile (coverstream le propose) mais je regarderais ce qu'il est possible de faire sans trop alourdir tunesart. Pour ce que tu souhaites faire tu peux ouvrir la fenêtre de recherche tunesart et tapes #nomalbum (le # permet d'afficher que les morceaux dont album est "nomalbum").
2. actuellement la notification est une image, donc non extensible ; je peux réfléchir à un peu agrandir la notif, mais tu as quelle proportion de titres tronqués ? 
En tout cas, merci des remarques, ça m'aide à avancer


PoorMonsteR > peut être que tunesart ne trouve pas de paroles pour les morceaux que tu as ajouté (la base utilisé est celle de LyricWiki, et il faut que tout soit bien orthographié)
Sinon pour l'autre problème, Zoidberg a raison, c'est le comportement d'iTunes ; mais je vais regarder quand même s'il n'y a pas de bug (attention, la flèche de retour en arrière repositionne le morceau au début, c'est pas trop ma faute, c'est iTunes qui réagit de cette manière)


----------



## guntar (3 Décembre 2009)

webjib a dit:


> actuellement la notification est une image, donc non extensible ; je peux réfléchir à un peu agrandir la notif, mais tu as quelle proportion de titres tronqués ?
> En tout cas, merci des remarques, ça m'aide à avancer



Bien évidemment ça dépend les titres, mais il faudrait au moins le double.
J'y connais rien en programmation, mais c'est compliqué de définir, à cette notification, une adaptation de taille suivant sont contenu ?


----------



## webjib (3 Décembre 2009)

Je ne disais pas que c'est infaisable, je disais seulement qu'en l'état je ne peux pas le faire dans TunesArt sans modifier en profondeur la gestion des notifications. Si je compare à Growl, ce dernier n'agrandit jamais en largeur la notification, par contre elle s'agrandit en hauteur (donc il peut y avoir deux lignes comme 10) ; personnellement je trouve pas ça joli. 

As tu déjà testé les notifs de Coversutra ou de Coverstream, qu'en penses tu ? Leur comportement est il un peu mieux (car dans ce cas, je veux bien m'en rapprocher).

Merci encore.


----------



## guntar (3 Décembre 2009)

webjib a dit:


> Je ne disais pas que c'est infaisable, je disais seulement qu'en l'état je ne peux pas le faire dans TunesArt sans modifier en profondeur la gestion des notifications. Si je compare à Growl, ce dernier n'agrandit jamais en largeur la notification, par contre elle s'agrandit en hauteur (donc il peut y avoir deux lignes comme 10) ; personnellement je trouve pas ça joli.
> 
> As tu déjà testé les notifs de Coversutra ou de Coverstream, qu'en penses tu ? Leur comportement est il un peu mieux (car dans ce cas, je veux bien m'en rapprocher).
> 
> Merci encore.



C'est vrai que c'est plus joli si la notification s'aggrandi en longueur plutôt qu'en hauteur suivant son contenu ! Ça évite les retours à la ligne qui sont inutiles et inesthétiques pour un titre un peu long.

Sinon je trouve le texte plus lisible sur Cover Stream, moins gras, plus fin.
Ta notification a en plus la durée du morceau, c'est un plus... mais il faut dire que c'est quand même pratique lorsqu'on survole l'icône Cover Stream de voir apparaître un petit menu de commandes et d'infos


----------



## webjib (5 Décembre 2009)

*Nouvelle version 0.8.1 qui intègre plusieurs suggestions des membres.*

Changements :
- Affichage possible d'un mini contrôleur iTunes dans la barre des menus
- Nouveau menu contextuel pour l'icône du dock de TunesArt
- Ajout d'icônes et d'une fonction pour rafraîchir la liste dans le sous-menu des listes de lecture
- Ajout d'une option pour enregistrer manuellement les paroles dans le morceau
- FIX : la pochette du bureau et les notifications sont maintenant visibles sur TOUS les espaces
- FIX : le paramètre 'Afficher dans le dock' est conservé après une mise à jour
- FIX : le réaffichage de la notification ne fonctionnera plus si iTunes n'est pas lancé ou aucune piste jouée
- FIX : correction de bugs lors de la réindexation de la bibliothèque iTunes
- FIX : réduction de la zone de déplacement de la pochette sur le bureau
- FIX : lors du lancement d'une liste de lecture, cette dernière est maintenant sélectionnée dans iTunes
- FIX : certains liens pour la recherche de paroles dans Google étaient mal formés


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2009)

Une petite réduction du nombre de log au programme pour la prochaine version ?


----------



## webjib (7 Décembre 2009)

Mea culpa j'ai oublié de les désactiver après mes tests.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2009)

Pas de soucis 

Par contre, la fenêtre de préférences ne peux pas être fermée avec Cmd+W et ça, c'est dommage


----------



## ankou22 (10 Décembre 2009)

Salut webjib

Ton soft est vraiment super ... c'est le compagnon idéal d'Itunes.

Cependant, pour certains titres la pochette n'est pas affichée alors qu'elle est bien présente dans Itunes ...

Si tu veux je peux t'envoyer un mp3 concerné pour t'aider à débugger ...

Cordialement


----------



## webjib (10 Décembre 2009)

En fait ce n'est pas vraiment un bug. TunesArt n'affiche la pochette que si elle est intégrée/associée effectivement au morceau, alors que iTunes prend automatiquement la pochette issue des autres morceaux du même album, si le morceau en question n'a pas de pochette. Je travaille à faire en sorte que TunesArt se comporte de la même façon.

Cependant, envoie moi ton morceau pour que je teste, pour être sûr que c'est bien le problème (webjib @ gmail.com).


----------



## satriani25 (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

dans votre programme a on la possibolité de rajouter des pochettes d'album
si l'on est en format WAV contrairement à iTunes. Souvent quand on importe un CD iTunes n'a pas la pochette ou alors la mauvaise pochette.
Merci
Je vais tester votre programme sur un deuxieme poste au cas ou ça bug pour ne pas perdre ou abimer ma bibliothèque


----------



## webjib (13 Décembre 2009)

Non TunesArt ne permet pas (encore) la modification des pochettes d'album. J'y travaille pour les futures versions...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour , deux petite question :



Peut-on , comme bowtie , avoir des skins ?


Peut-on aussi assigner des raccourcis pour faire morceau suivant etc ?


Merci .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bonjour , deux petite question :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu le téléchargerais&#8230; 

@webjib : que se passe t'il si je n'ai pas internet pendant que j'écoute une musique alors que TunesArt est lancé. Les pistes sont enregistrées puis soumises dès récupération de la connexion ou c'est perdu ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

bah j'ai toujours pas la réponse pour les skins.


----------



## webjib (30 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 > non, on ne peut pas ajouter des skins soit-même (tout au plus, on peut modifier légèrement l'apparence de mes skins en ouvrant les ressources de TunesArt). Sinon pour les raccourcis, tu peux en paramétrer pas mal et notamment pour piste suivante / piste précédente.

eseldorm > non, normalement tout est perdu. Je dois encore améliorer la fonction de soumission, et notamment cette fameuse liste d'attente (en cas de connexion internet indisponible ou si les serveurs de Last.fm son indisponibles).


*Bon sinon, je viens de publier la dernière version 2009 : 0.8.2.*
Quelques nouveautés et des corrections de bugs.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour la réponse 
Merci aussi pour le cmd+W  !

Y'a pu les logs aussi ?  (joke, je n'ai pas encore installé la MAJ)


Pfiou, juste à temps pour éviter de faire un nouveau post 

L'idée de la notification quand on passe la souris sur l'icone dans la barre des menus, c'est bien&#8230; par contre, faudrait que ce soit debrayable 

P.S : merci pour les logs  (il ne reste que les logs pour le scrobbler. normal ?)


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Janvier 2010)

Ce petit logiciel sympa est-il compatible avec les PPC?
Il plante au lancement pour moi.


----------



## webjib (3 Janvier 2010)

*Je viens de publier la version 0.8.3 car la version précédente introduisait de nombreux problèmes sous 10.5.*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour l'option


----------



## webjib (3 Janvier 2010)

Mais je t'en prie 
Je suis toujours à l'écoute des suggestions...


----------



## webjib (8 Janvier 2010)

Pour la prochaine version 0.9 de TunesArt, je cherche quelques beta testers pour la nouveauté  principale : récupération automatique des pochettes depuis Amazon.

Si vous avez un peu de temps à consacrer à ce test, merci de m'envoyer un MP.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Janvier 2010)

Je veux bien faire ce test, par contre il n'y à pas d'autres sources que amazon ? J'ai des tas de musiques (et pourtant pas des trucs inconnus) qui reste sans pochettes malgré tous les scripts/applis payantes que j'ai pus tester, et je suis sur que ce problème viens de amazon qui ne dispose pas de tout forcément.


----------



## webjib (8 Janvier 2010)

Mes premiers essais sont relativement concluants. Tout dépend ce qu'on fait chercher à Amazon. L'autre solution serait google mais dans ce cas il faudrait une intervention "humaine" pour valider quel pochette on choisit.

C'est aussi pour ça que j'ai besoin de testeurs, afin de valider la procédure.
Je vais te recontacter ce WE pour le test.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (9 Janvier 2010)

C'est surtout des vieux album rock qui restent sans pochettte, notamment tous les album australia only de ACDC ...


----------



## magga (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour ,

tout dabord bravo pour le travail accompli, Tunesart est vraiment agréable d'utilisation ! 

J'ai par contre une demande don je n'ai trouvé aucun programme qui y réponde :
un écran de veille qui affiche la lecture en cours !


----------



## wath68 (12 Janvier 2010)

Personnellement j'utilise Lounge.

Un écran de veille qui affiche le morceau en cours, de la même façon que CoverFlow.


----------



## webjib (12 Janvier 2010)

Bah voila ça existe 
Par contre j'ai déjà penser à intégrer un mode plein écran plus performant que celui de iTunes, mais est ce vraiment une fonction très utilisée ? idem pour l'Apple Remote ? Je crois qu'iTunes fonctionne déjà bien avec ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (14 Janvier 2010)

Hier TunesArt à crash, si tu veux que je t'envoie le rapport par mail dit moi


----------



## webjib (14 Janvier 2010)

Oui je veux bien !
Mon mail : webjib -AT- gmail.com


----------



## magga (14 Janvier 2010)

merci pour cette decouverte de lounge wath68 !

Mais je dois avouer que ce n'est pas exactement ce que je recherche ... 

Le must serai un croisement du soundspectrum G-force!

J'aime bien sortir le mac de son lieu de travail habituel , surtout en soirée pour alimenter en musique ! alors si y pouvais en plus y'avoir un effet visuel aussi poussé qu'en mode mode microsoft power ... JE SUIS PRENEUR !!


----------



## webjib (15 Janvier 2010)

*Nouvelle version 0.9 de TunesArt* avec les changements suivants :
- Téléchargement et sauvegarde automatique des pochettes d'albums manquantes depuis Amazon
- Les noms de morceaux trop longs sont désormais tronqués dans le menu contextuel de la pochette du bureau
- Les morceaux non soumis à Last.fm en cas d'erreur sont soumis à nouveau au prochain essai
- Nouveau paramètre permettant de demander que faire après le téléchargement des paroles
- Amélioration des messages d'information et d'erreur pour les paroles
- Ajout d'un item dans le menu principal pour activer/désactiver Last.fm
- FIX : les raccourcis clavier copier/coller étaient sans effet dans la fenêtre des paroles
- FIX : dans certains cas, les paroles n'étaient pas trouvées malgré leur présence sur LyricWiki
- FIX : l'annulation d'édition des paroles ne restaurait pas les paroles originales
- FIX : la pochette disparaissait en sélectionnant une nouvelle liste de lecture
- FIX : autres petites corrections de bugs


----------



## nanquans (16 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de découvrir TunesArt, il est génial!!! 

Une fonction permet de télécharger les paroles d'une chanson, à quoi sert une fois les paroles téléchargées, la fonction: Enregistrer dans le morceau?

Encore merci pour cette superbe application!


----------



## webjib (16 Janvier 2010)

Cette fonction sert uniquement si "Enregistrer les paroles" est défini sur "Jamais". Dans ce cas, cela permet de forcer l'enregistrement manuel des paroles dans le morceau.


----------



## nanquans (16 Janvier 2010)

Merci!!!


----------



## webjib (22 Janvier 2010)

*Nouvelle version 0.9.1 :*
- Ajout d'une traduction allemande (merci à Christian Jähnert)
- FIX : le menu 'Activer Last.fm' ne fonctionnait que partiellement 
- FIX : petits ajustements graphiques dans la fenêtre des paroles
- FIX : le classement d'un morceau lu depuis le Genius était impossible
- FIX : correction du mauvais positionnement des notifications lors de l'utilisation de plusieurs écrans


----------



## webjib (2 Février 2010)

*Nouvelle version 0.9.2 (02/02/2010)*

- Nouveaux raccourcis clavier : ordre aléatoire / mode de répétition
- Amélioration de la traduction allemande
- L'icône Lecture/Pause du mini-contrôleur change en fonction de la lecture ou non d'un morceau
- Une pochette peut être ajoutée par glisser-déposer d'un fichier image ou d'une image web sur la pochette du bureau
- FIX : réduction de la zone d'influence pour la pochette d'album sur le bureau
- FIX : meilleure prise en charge des podcasts
- FIX : l'activation de Last.fm sans utilisateur renseigné pouvait faire planter TunesArt
- FIX : le survol de l'icône dans la barre des menus ne fonctionnait pas dans certains cas
- FIX : petits ajustements dans le téléchargement des paroles (si les serveurs LyricWiki fonctionnent partiellement)
- FIX : petits bugs corrigés et autres améliorations


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,
Merci pour cette nouvelle version. 
Par contre (un détail  ) : je suis prévenu de chaque nouvelle version quand tu le signales ici. Bien que soit cochée la case "Vérifier les mises à jour automatiquement", je ne suis jamais prévenu par le logiciel lui-même.


----------



## webjib (3 Février 2010)

Ok c'est un peu ma faute. TunesArt vérifie les MAJ à intervalle régulier (je crois de mémoire tous les 2 jours, mais je vais vérifier) et non à chaque lancement de TunesArt ni même tous les jours.

Je vais changer tout ça dans une prochaine version.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2010)

OK. Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## visa (9 Février 2010)

webjib a dit:


> Mais je t'en prie
> Je suis toujours à l'écoute des suggestions...



une suggestion!!
je viens d'installer ton apps et al trouve super!
Mais pour ma part j'ai une fonction qui vraiment m'intéresserai dans l'édition des informations des éléments de iTunes c'est les restrictions parentales d'un morceau ou d'un film dans la bibliothèque.
Simple => j'ai importer quelques films en les convertissant pour les avoir dans le réseau du Domicile et j'aimerais que mes Freddy ne soit pas a la porté de mes bouts de choux sur l'Apple Tv ou sur leur session via des restrictions parental.
voila l' idée


----------



## webjib (16 Novembre 2010)

Un petit message pour vous informer qu'il y a peu, j'ai repris le développement de TunesArt à un rythme soutenu. Nombreuses nouveautés à découvrir (iPod scrobbling, nouveaux raccourcis clavier, thèmes nouveaux et possibilité d'en créer soit même etc).

*La version 1.1 est dispo depuis aujourd'hui.*

Plus d'infos ici :
http://www.jibapps.com/products/tunesart/


----------



## wath68 (17 Novembre 2010)

Hello.

Vraiment très très très bon travail, et je pèse mes mots.
J'adore toutes les petits détails, choix de la taille de la pochette, des infos à afficher, boutons de contrôle qui apparaissent au survol de la pochette, ... que, mine de rien, la concurrence n'a pas.

Petite question concernant Last.FM :
Quelle est la différence entre le mode "Now Playing" et "Normal" ?
Si j'ai bien compris, le mode "Now Playing" n'augmente pas les compteurs de lecture, c'est ça ?

Et une suggestion : un raccourcis-clavier pour "Lover" un morceau sur Last.FM

Sinon, rien à dire, c'est tip-top.
Il a remplacé Bowtie chez moi.


Edit :
Un petit bug avec les longs noms






Edit 2 : disparait en augmentant la taille de la pochette ... mais il réapparait si le nom est plus long.
Après test, même en taille maxi, le soucis est aussi présent.


----------



## webjib (17 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour tes encouragements 

Alors le mode 'now playing' affiche le nom du morceau sur ta page last.fm de façon temporaire ; une fois le morceau, fini, le morceau n'est plus affiché sur ton profil. alors que le mode normal ajoute de manière permanente le morceau à la liste des morceaux écoutés.

Pour le bug, je vais regarder ça de près


----------



## webjib (20 Novembre 2010)

Si des personnes utilisent Last.fm, je suis à la recherche de beta testeurs pour la prochaine version de TunesArt. Cette version aura un scrobbler tout neuf, permettant notamment de tagguer les morceaux (Love/Ban) et d'exclure des morceaux selon des mot-clés. Merci de me contacter par MP.


----------



## ankou22 (21 Novembre 2010)

De mieux en mieux ....
Un grand bravo pour ton travail !

Que de chemin parcouru depuis la première version !


----------



## webjib (21 Novembre 2010)

Merci !
C'est clair que TunesArt commence à être pas mal aboutir (sans vouloir me jeter trop de fleurs lol). TunesArt était mon premier vrai logiciel Mac et depuis, j'ai bcp appris, j'ai développé d'autres choses, me suis perfectionné  Donc depuis la version 1.0, TunesArt est plus stable, plus performant, mais il me reste pas mal de petites améliorations à apporter...


----------



## wath68 (21 Novembre 2010)

Ho tu peux te lancer des fleurs, personne ne t'en voudra 

Concernant la beta 2, pas de problème, elle est vraiment nickel.
Aucun bug, Last.FM marche nickel, ... tout roule.

J'aime bien le nouveau défilement dans la barre des menus, ça fait vraiment très "classe".

As-tu pensé à faire ta pub dans http://forums.macg.co/applications/...harewares-pour-faire-votre-marche-153663.html ?


----------



## Cruality (21 Novembre 2010)

Testé, adopté.

Merci pour ce magnifique logiciel.


----------



## Leauleau (25 Novembre 2010)

Cruality a dit:


> Testé, adopté.
> 
> Merci pour ce magnifique logiciel.



Tout pareil! la classe


----------



## Genghis (30 Novembre 2010)

Félicitations Jib pour le logiciel, c'est un utilitaire très sympa.

Par contre depuis que tu as repris le développement j'ai un petit problème, avant la pochette affichée sur le bureau était affichée en bas au centre de l'écran, mais depuis les nouvelles versions, elle est situé sur la gauche de mon écran.

Je préférais la position centrée mais je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de rétablir la centralisation dans les options.

Aurais tu une idée ? Merci, tiens by the way, j'ai un Macbook Unibody 13'' sous Leopard 10.5.8.


----------



## wath68 (30 Novembre 2010)

Hello.

Fais un clic droit sur la pochette, puis "déverrouiller la position", et ensuite tu la places où tu veux.


----------



## Leauleau (2 Décembre 2010)

Nickel le défilement du titre en cours dans la barre des menus 

Merci


----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2010)

:love: J'adore cette appli





:rose: j'ai un peu modifié le skin original


----------



## iPadOne (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour bonjour, je viens de charger cette appli et sincèrement je la trouve vraiment Nickel , elle mérite sa place sur le Mac Store &#8230;. je suis sur qu&#8217;elle rendra bien des services a beaucoup , j&#8217;avais cherché y a plusieurs mois une appli similaire j&#8217;en ai testé pas mal mais aucune ne convenais , soit trop minimaliste soit usine a gaz au contraire de la tienne simple, et aussi très complète 

encore merci pour ce super boulot


----------



## jerdopler (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
sait on si cette application est compatible avec Lion ??

Merci


----------



## webjib (23 Juillet 2011)

Hello,
La version 1.2.2 n'est pas entièrement compatible avec Lion (il y a un problème de déplacement de la pochette). Mais la version 1.5 le sera, elle devrait être bientôt dispo sur le Mac App Store.


----------



## jerdopler (23 Juillet 2011)

webjib a dit:


> Hello,
> La version 1.2.2 n'est pas entièrement compatible avec Lion (il y a un problème de déplacement de la pochette). Mais la version 1.5 le sera, elle devrait être bientôt dispo sur le Mac App Store.



Super merci de cette réponse très rapide !


----------



## rapx3 (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour Webjib !

En premier lieu je voulais vous féliciter pour cette application fort pratique ! 
Par contre je voulais savoir si on pouvait espérer prochainement un retour de l'import automatique des paroles ? Ou y a t-il un quelconque conflit avec la politique de distribution du Mac App Store à ce niveau là ? (Comme le suggère un commentaire sur la page de l'application).

Merci 

Rapx3


----------



## gaborin (3 Décembre 2011)

Super application!!!!
Ca fait quelques temps que je l'utilise au quotidien, bravo!
Elle fonctionnait très bien sous Snow Leopard...
Toutefois, depuis mon passage à Lion, c'est la galère.

J'ai téléchargé la dernière version sur l'AppStore, mais il me reste 2 soucis:

1) L'import des pochettes ne se fait plus. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi...
C'est le problème qui m'ennuie le plus.

2) Quand je clique pour autoriser la connexion à mon compte Last.fm, elle se fait l'espace d'un temps puis TunesArt se déconnecte de mon compte.


----------



## webjib (13 Décembre 2011)

rapx3 > Pour le moment, c'est toujours incompatible avec les règles d'Apple, mais j'espère pouvoir trouver une source légale pour utiliser les paroles...


gaborin > pour les pochettes je vais regarder le problème, sinon c'est le premier retour vis a vis d'un problème d'authentification pour Last.fm ... peut être une aute appli essaie d'accéder au compte en même temps ?


----------



## karting1234 (27 Février 2012)

Manque plus que la possibilité de rentrer ses propres sites sources pour les paroles et c'est au top


----------

